# Kobi and the Sandal



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Just another day living with my wild and crazy dog... he decided a sandal I was going to donate to goodwill would make a better dog toy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xkfjs4vlU0


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG - that is so funny. So much excitement over an old sandal. My Ruby did this with one of my husbands old baseball hats. She snagged it out of the closet and did the same thing. I love that look they give you when you try to take something away from them. Ruby turns it into a game of come try and chase me now to get it.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi has decided the bed is his safe place for anything he treasures.... you do NOT want to go near him under the bed because that is the only time he gets truly aggressive.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Kobi is a fun dog. Our Sam is somewhat similar but without growling, *yet*.

How much do U run with him? I read U are prepping for a marathon. The tarahumara are really amazing long distance runners.
Sandals aside, they don't land on the heel. I tried to run like them, ended up in pain.

http://www.totalwellnessconsulting.ca/running-performance.htm


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't really run with Kobi yet since he is only about 13 months. I do run barefoot though, my longest run so far is 22 miles on asphalt. I'm definitely ready for the marathon right now. Barefoot seems really counter-intuitive to most people at first, but it's actually helped me to run faster and farther than ever before.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I see, Kobi looks pretty muscular, I thought you ran with him.
Sam is 6 months old and we run a mile or two. 

barefoot stuff is really bad if there is broken glass around.
http://www.jkconditioning.com/2010/08/running-naked-part-i.html

Good luck
Julius


----------



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Hahaha great video!! I do agree with the posts above about kobi looking very muscular! How do you do it! Haha


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi just doesn't eat enough to get fat on his bones, so he looks muscular. I'm assuming any Vizsla that is skinny would look muscular. Maybe it's just the bloodlines he is from. We don't do anything special for exercise, just let him play off his leash a few times a week.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ruby's favourite is the sweeping brush at the moment


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

she wasn't moving quite as fast in this shot, sorry Kobi, not meaning to hijack your thread, the vid was superb


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

It's all good, I don't mind one bit


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

This is such a standard, everyday event with Vs. Mine is looking out the deck right now, ogling at squirrels and wondering why the **** she can't be let out to chase after them all day! 
*There we go. The barking begins! ;D

ps- I refuse to buy a new pair and give her the pleasure of destroying them all over again! :


----------

